# Help



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

I have a 2004 z71 tahoe, just at 100k.

My transfer case needs replacement immediately. 

My question is weather i should just sell or get it fixed. Will my truck run the same after a new transfer case????


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

go to 4xfanatics.com and ask they know everything!!


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

Just put one in my 2000 Blazer a couple of months ago.
Found a used one with reasonable mileage on it. 
It runs fine.
At 100k, you should have lots of life left.
Blazer has about 235k.
Check craigslist, or a salvage dealer in your area.
Got one close by that I can check for you if needed.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Their not necessarily the cheapest, but check with Jasper. They carry rebuilt units with a great warranty.


----------



## Clincher (Aug 4, 2009)

Hawk said:


> Just put one in my 2000 Blazer a couple of months ago.
> Found a used one with reasonable mileage on it.
> It runs fine.
> At 100k, you should have lots of life left.
> ...


I have had great success going used through local salvage yards as well, especially when they offer a short time return policy if it doesnt work right or breaks.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The truck will run just fine with a new t-case. What's going on with the one you have? Internals going to hell or what? You have shift on the fly or a manual t-case? If it's shift on the fly, and it won't go into gear, sometimes the electronics that cause it to shift can be the culprit.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I replaced the t-case myself when I had my Grand Wagoneer. Not the hardest job I've ever done. Much easier than a regular tranny fluid change, and not as messy!!! Racewire was right about Jasper. Not cheap, but you can't beat the warranty. If you are mechanically inclined and want to tackle it yourself, most reputable salvage yards offer some sort of warranty on what they sell.


----------



## Ford Recovery (Dec 18, 2005)

ill put a t-case in for trade on rods or reels. Got everything i need in my garage. or if you want to PM me with the concern we can talk about a possible rebuild.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

PICK AND PULL brutha


----------



## newfi2 (Oct 4, 2009)

pirate4x4 has alot of good info. pretty big forsale section to.


----------

